# Good Fishing Spot By NAS



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has a good spot fairly close to NAS that I could get to by cab relatively cheaply. I have a casting net so I wouldn't mind somewhere that could come in handy and maybe where there is also a decent supply of sandfleas. Just looking to do some fishing and the pier behind portside is always too crowded when I can go there. Any ideas guys? Thanks!



Nick


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have base access, go to Lake Frederick. Walk around the corner towards Sherman Cove. Sand fleas are always plentiful and fishing is usually good. Stay away from the entrance part of the beach as those black rocks are killers on the feet. You can also walk up the new dirt road and cut across to the bay as well.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

the worst pain I've ever felt in my life came along that stretch of beach...stepped on a man-o-war that had washed up. my leg was numb for a week


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I hate to think you would have to take a cab anywhere. If you are in the service let me know. I havea boat and wouldn't mind helping someone serving our country. I'm probably not the only one. Post again and I bet the forum comes through big time. PM me for trip info. I'll take a service member for free, any time. The water front at NAS is some of the best in the city for fishing though. It would be worth millions upon milions if they ever let it go! Fish everywhere. You have to work and learn the fishery if you are on foot or by boat...


----------



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I do appreciate it. I will have to check that spot mentioned on base, and of course I would always take someone up on a fishing trip but because I am in student status it would have to be on the weekends and I know how that goes with a lot of people.


----------



## mackln308 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh ya and where is lake frederick anyway? The few people I have asked here on base don't know it but they are all students and haven't been here that long.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if you are going out toward the back gate, wait till you can see the pass on the left and there is a lil road on the left. take that road down and youll see the lake on your right. or you can walk out onto the beach to the left and fish for spanish, skipjacks, hardtail or you can catch some sandfleas or pinfish and fish for redfish in the channel. ive even caught a huge jack crevalle in that channel. if you get to sherman cove marina, youve went too far


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Swing by the oclub on NASP sometime. Im the chef. I go pomp fishing a lot and I got all the stuff. Ill take you out to the beach when I go or we can just go on base.


----------

